# R.I.P wez bullmastiff



## candaleenie (Oct 31, 2007)

soz guys i posted this in the other pets thread:whistling2:
but i lost my doggie the other day:2wallbang: feel alwful but i made a tribute site for my boy
* Wez tribute * | www.wez-heaven.notlong.com

love u emi's boy WEZ XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXeace:at peace u are xxxxx


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Condolences on your loss, and well done for taking him in and giving him a loving home.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

R.I.P big guy xx


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

R.I.P. Wez.
What a beautiful tribute your website is to him.
I signed your guestbook x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## candaleenie (Oct 31, 2007)

thanx guys. was dredful,just happened out the blue. finding it abit slow and sticky.can't describe it. he was my first dog i went and picked,got him for my 15th birthday.i'm only 18 now  wanted him to grow old with me now i moved out and got a place with my partner and a lovley garden for him (the dog ) lol. i know it would have been bad to keep him going in such pain tho.
thanx all for you surrport and comments *hugz* and *hugz* to my boy


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

R.I.P Wez


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry to hear

R.I.P


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

R.I.P. Wez, I lost my dog on friday 28th Dec 2007, he was hit by a car outside our house. We are devastated and New Year has been awful. I like your tribute website and would love to do one for our boy, but don't know how. I sympathise and send out a hug to you candaleenie. :grouphug:


----------



## RAPID-FIRE (Jan 1, 2008)

that web site made me cry lol that song is amazing rip big lad your ok now


----------



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

bloody heall mate he was a beautiful old boy! 

Nice to see that he has had the life which he desered since "02! 

Lovely dog mate! 

(and is that a CR125 i see in the background?)

EDIT

After reading through that site it really gave me the tingles! i got my dog also on my 15th and i know how attatched you grow to them, rescue dogs have a sence of appreciation about them when they are rescued! 

I will also quite gladly assist with the castration of the former owner scum with rusty plieres and fish hooks!


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

What a lovely dog! Your tribute was so sweet and full of love for the big dog. Well done for taking him in. You did right changing his name: victory:
RIP Wez.xx 
PS. Signed his guestbook too.xx


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Very moving tribute for a beautiful boy.
RIP eace:


----------



## sam c (Jan 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.i.p


----------

